# Cutting boards for gifts....



## gad5264 (Jun 30, 2006)

I have been working on a few cutting boards this week. One for my sisters birthday, one is for a co-workers wife for their anniversary and one for mom just because I thought she needed one.

This is my first attempt at cutting boards. I was unsure of how to finish so I went to Rockler and the gentleman suggested Kerf's Wood Cream for the finish. www.kerfswoodcream.com

3 cutting boards in the finish sanded stage









Sisters cutting board for her birthday - Purple Heart and Curly Maple









Coworkers cutting board for his wife on their anniversary - Oak and Walnut









Mom's cutting board just because she is mom - Walnut, Curly Maple and Cherry


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

Those look great! Well done! You might want to look into something called "Salad Bowl Finish" that's put out by General Finishes or good 'ol mineral oil.

There's a video series called The Wood Whisperer that's out there and in two of the videos he works on a very cool end-grain cutting board like the checkerboard one you've got in your second photograph. In the videos, Marc covers everything from finishing to glue up very well.

Part 1: http://thewoodwhisperer.com/?p=89
Part 2: http://thewoodwhisperer.com/?p=93

It's a neat podcast that I watch regularly.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I think it likely that we shall be seeing a lot more of you're projects in the future, based on the lovely job that you have made of those cutting boards.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Here're more types...
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2446

http://home.earthlink.net/~gnhenry/


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

gad5264 said:


> I have been working on a few cutting boards this week. One for my sisters birthday, one is for a co-workers wife for their anniversary and one for mom just because I thought she needed one.
> 
> This is my first attempt at cutting boards. I was unsure of how to finish so I went to Rockler and the gentleman suggested Kerf's Wood Cream for the finish. www.kerfswoodcream.com
> 
> ...



Nice bunch of cutting boards!

I guess it's a way to use up scrap (leftovers)...   

Mineral Oil is the best way, IMHO, to finish them...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very NICE boards gad5264


You did a nice job on them 

http://www.kerfs.com/about.htm
http://www.kerfs.com/faqs.htm#foodsafe
http://www.searchestate.com/getArchivedCopy.aspx?k=food+ezine &ih=0&strip=0&ibh=1&d=153856437203
http://www.shop.com/KERF's_Wood_Cream_-5909875-p!.shtml
http://www.sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?referrerid=5960&t=64580

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mineral_oil

===========




gad5264 said:


> I have been working on a few cutting boards this week. One for my sisters birthday, one is for a co-workers wife for their anniversary and one for mom just because I thought she needed one.
> 
> This is my first attempt at cutting boards. I was unsure of how to finish so I went to Rockler and the gentleman suggested Kerf's Wood Cream for the finish. www.kerfswoodcream.com
> 
> ...


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

I'm trying to figure out how to make this pattern, it's just exquisite!


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

duckarrowtypes said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to make this pattern, it's just exquisite!



Hey, just merely read the text messages below the pictures... :sold:   

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2446


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Hey, just merely read the text messages below the pictures... :sold:
> 
> http://lumberjocks.com/projects/2446


OK, fine. I withdraw my question due to idiocy.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

duckarrowtypes said:


> OK, fine. I withdraw my question due to idiocy.


*NO... * anyone can miss seeing something...


----------



## gad5264 (Jun 30, 2006)

Grandpa always told me....the only idiotic question is the question not asked.


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

Well I drew up the design on some graph paper and figured it out myself instead of reading it. I'm glad that I did because now I feel that I have a better overall understanding of what's going on.

Now I just need to figure out how to dimension the pattern a little differently.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice work on those cutting boards. I need to make one of those some time. Neat projects and thanks for the photos!

Corey


----------



## JDługosz (Sep 10, 2007)

I made a cutting board out of oak when I was in middle school (8th or 8th grade) and didn't know anything about fancy oils or finishes. I think Mom just used whatever cooking oil she had handy to season it. I recall someone else in class slathering his with cooking oil.

Mom still uses it, 25 years later. 

—John


----------



## schnewj (Nov 18, 2013)

*3D Cutting Board Plans*

For those of you that are interested...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

schnewj said:


> For those of you that are interested...


interested...


----------



## repabst (Aug 16, 2016)

Finishing is very nice. i can't believe that it was your first attempt.


----------

